# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Violeta noćna pelena

## Jelcek

Koji dućani drže Violeta noćne pelene, dakle one u plavom pakiranju, ne ljubičastom?

----------


## mayato

zar su stigle u dućane?
Zadnj put sam ja kontaktirala u samu tvornicu i rekli su da će tek početkom ove godine na police dućana plasirati te noćne.

----------


## giussepe

Ima li netko igo gdje ima za kupiti ovih violeta nocnih pelena?!
Hvala!

----------

